# Mavs Sign McLeod, Singleton



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Mavs Sign McLeod And Singleton*

Jul 11, 2008 4:53 PM EST
The Dallas Mavericks announced today they have signed guard Keith McLeod and forward James Singleton. Per team policy, terms of the deals were undisclosed. McLeod (6-2, 190) was a member of Montepaschi Siena, the winner of the Italian National Championship in 2007-08. In four games, he averaged 4.5 points, 0.3 rebounds and 0.3 assists in 14.4 minutes in Euroleague play. The four-year pro has played with four NBA teams (Minnesota, Utah, Golden State and Indiana) and holds career averages of 5.5 points, 2.7 assists and 1.3 rebounds in 200 games with 88 starts.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not surprising, Carlisle seems to like McLeod and Singleton has played in the NBA before.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Singleton was one of my favourite players off the Clippers a couple year back. extremely athletic, hustler, his biggest strength is his rebounding ability. think renaldo balkman, with a better jumpshot. watched the Mavs/Clippers summerleague game lastnight, was surprised to see James put some range on his shot over the past year and was hittin the 3


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

southeasy said:


> Singleton was one of my favourite players off the Clippers a couple year back. extremely athletic, hustler, his biggest strength is his rebounding ability. think renaldo balkman, with a better jumpshot. watched the Mavs/Clippers summerleague game lastnight, was surprised to see James put some range on his shot over the past year and was hittin the 3


Do you dislike anyone who is athletic ?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i usually have two criterias for players i like. 1) defensive minded first, 2) versatility.

i can never hate on a hustler type player that gets steals, rebounds and blocks shots. & of course everybody loves a cat that can just dunk on you.

but to answer, yes, i really dont like kobe bryant, dwyane wade or vince carter, nate robinson etc. basically i dislike primadonnas

with the amount of ball games i watch tho, i usually have atleast 1 or 2 players i relate with on every team that play the kind of basketball i play. Singleton was one of those players 2 seasons ago before heading to europe.

might he just be another signing like the Ebi/Rawle Marshall signings awhile back? or could he get some PT on this team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

southeasy said:


> might he just be another signing like the Ebi/Rawle Marshall signings awhile back? or could he get some PT on this team.


I think he has a chance to get some backup minutes at the 3.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Singleton is the only player on the summer league roster that's standing out IMO. He just seems to already know what he's good at on the floor and sticks to it. While you have GGreen hanging out by the arc calling for the ball all the time, Singleton is active on both sides of the ball. Seems he's really trying to show that he's ready to play good minutes for a winning team.

McLeod can get by people off the dribble from what I saw last night but doesn't seem to stop anyone just the same. Still better than Berea. :sour:


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Good signing with Singleton. Each time he was given playing time, He was very productive on both ends. I remember his first game, he had 14 pts and 10 rebs. Many Clipper fans scratch their heads wondering why James Singleton didn't received consistent playing time.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I really like this signing, if you could find boxscores of games when Singleton got some good playing time you'd see that he's a nice young player. Great hustler and rebounder when he's on the court, and he's the kind of player that the Mavericks should be signing.

He's averaging 11/5 in 20 minutes at the Summer League, should get some minutes at the 3 or 4 this season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good to see you again Tersk.


----------

